# OMC '81 Islander,,, PATCHING THAT OMC BOOT HOLE!???



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

*I have a VERY NICE hull, '81 Islander,,, **just SITTING in the barn.** It's on a like-mint dual axle aluminum beam trailer,,,,*
* IT WON'T SHIFT or RUN RIGHT,,,, so it sits. I gave up.*

*I found this picture on the net,,,,,, (but this is a Merc Drive, the owner of this boat hasn't got back to me yet.)

MAN, would I love to get rid of the OMC 'BOOT DRIVE' IO on my '81 Islander,
And mount an outboard on it! 
It would make a fantastic 4-man perch boat.*

*Have any of you guys TRIED THIS,,,,, WITH SUCCESS
IS IT POSSIBLE, to PATCH & PLATE the hole, like in this picture?
Would it be better to cut down the transom, like this, or just add an outboard BRACKET to the outside?
What do you think?
THANKS, for any guidance.*


----------



## erie mako (Jan 22, 2013)

I would say that patching the hole is possible, BUT...I don't think the existing transom is designed strong enough to withstand the weight & torque of an outboard in the 150 horse or higher size.
With an I/O the forces of propulsion are transferred to the stringers and not the transom.

Possibly, if you beef up the transom and tie it into the stringers you might be successful with an outboard.

I would try to find someone with an Islander that has a factory outboard and compare the transom construction between yours and theirs...

Some comments about I/O converted boat on THT:
https://www.thehulltruth.com/boating-forum/862388-advice-needed-starcraft-islander.html

Pictures of factory outboard models that I found show a well in the stern that I suspect was designed to add support for the OB.


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

You could find a boat similar to yours that runs , probably for less money than it would take to retrofit yours with an outboard. , don’t forget all your steering and throttle controls , fiberglass and other work on the transom etc. probably not worth it.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Let me guess... You don't have a factory service manual. And Erie Mako is right about the structure of the transom.


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

With all the good hulls available out there I wouldn't consider trying to 'refit' a different type of driveline. You have a great resource with the OGF forum & the members here have helped lots of guys work through a variety of boat/engine/drive problems. If I had a nice aluminum Starcraft Islander it would be time to roll up my sleeves & tackle driveline problems. My guess is that you've probably taken a break from the project for a while now. Besides, you'll need a good idea of what's wrong if you decide to sell it & change hulls. I'm pretty familiar with your driveline & have the appropriate service manuals as well.....so I'm giving you my cell # in case you want some help. Mike Bruns Celina,OH 419-305-8111


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

So, if it's an '81, it's what they call a Stringer drive. I have the OEM service manual for that series. There is a procedure to line up the shift cable and interrupter with the drive cable. It's not hard, but probably impossible without the manual.

I no longer have the boat. Had to get rid of it in a hurry and the guy who bought it got it cheap... so I kept the service manual. If you would like to purchase it cheap, send me a PM.


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

Doboy said:


> *I have a VERY NICE hull, '81 Islander,,, **just SITTING in the barn.** It's on a like-mint dual axle aluminum beam trailer,,,,*
> * IT WON'T SHIFT or RUN RIGHT,,,, so it sits. I gave up.*
> 
> *I found this picture on the net,,,,,, (but this is a Merc Drive, the owner of this boat hasn't got back to me yet.)
> ...


I'm thinking of making an outboard bracket for an old sylvan offshore 22' that I'm getting for free. Seems it's been done a lot, on many different styles of boats.
















Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

My Demeyes said:


> I'm thinking of making an outboard bracket for an old sylvan offshore 22' that I'm getting for free. Seems it's been done a lot, on many different styles of boats.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This one is nice









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

As mentioned, I'd be concerned about the added weight hanging on the transom as opposed to through the transom.
Sounds a bit risky but can likely be done with the right expertise.


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

That certainly is. A friend of mine just took delivery of a new Smokercraft with an extended motor mount, forward mounted windshield, & a 150 Mercury. I haven't had an opportunity to drive it yet to see how it handles rough water & maneuvers at various speeds. From a fishing perspective I have to say that boat in the pic has very generous amount of room in the rear of the cockpit. The great access to the entire gunwale & transom area would be awesome for Lake Erie style fishing. Not an inexpensive modifaction but really versatile combination. Mike


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks Very Much, guys,,, & those pics are exactly what my hopeful mind needed!
This boat is WAY too nice to scrap.

Yes, H&B, the transfer of energy from transom to stringers is what I was concerned about. That's why I was thinking that the outboard bracket was the way better way to go,,, specially when I like DEEP.

I'll go out & take some pics of my '81,,,,, I'm sure they'll help 'US' decide whether to 'change-over',
OR FIX.


I'm just getting old, & ALL of my stuff is kinda worn out,,,,, lol,,, & ALL (5) of my boats need 'something' repaired. 
(That's why I'm always searching for a 'younger'/ mechanically inclined crew. lmbo,,,,,,,,)
Now, I look at "REPAIRS" & kinda cringe,,,,, but I still love, & get excited to BUILD STUFF!?????
Ripping out that p i m a OMC drive, plugging that huge hole & building an outboard mount doesn't bother my mind half as bad as figuring out what's wrong with that damn shift/ throttle cable!


Thanks Mike, for the contact,,,,, & H&B for the manual offer. 
See what I can do here


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

Doboy said:


> Thanks Very Much, guys,,, & those pics are exactly what my hopeful mind needed!
> This boat is WAY too nice to scrap.
> 
> Yes, H&B, the transfer of energy from transom to stringers is what I was concerned about. That's why I was thinking that the outboard bracket was the way better way to go,,, specially when I like DEEP.
> ...


From doing some digging online, it looks like starcraft made an islander with a factory outboard bracket in like 06-07. I believe that is one in that picture. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

My Demeyes said:


> From doing some digging online, it looks like starcraft made an islander with a factory outboard bracket in like 06-07. I believe that is one in that picture.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


It's in the 2007 starcraft book









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Doboy said:


> Thanks Mike, for the contact,,,,, & H&B for the manual offer.
> See what I can do here


Actually, KaGee made the manual offer.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

OK,,, Thanks again.

And, I just received an email from a friend who said that the 'Outboard Bracket' was also an option for his old 20' LUND. He's looking for the catalog,,, 
Now, I'll have to search out info & pics, showing (if any) modifications to hull, transom, stringers come with that factory outboard bracket.

*I'm getting closer!*

??? lol,,, Any 'factory reps'/ mechanics on here?

*Wouldn't it be just awesome, if 'I' could find a BOAT & outboard bracket, sitting in some sort of BOAT BONE YARD!?
Like, 
Where did all of those damaged GULF boats go,,,,,, after those hurricanes?*??


----------

